# please review my labels



## global epidemik (Dec 2, 2006)

I just want to make sure that i'm including all the mandatory information inside my tagless labels, can you please review the information and let me know if there is anything that is omitted or needs to be changed. any help would be much appreciated...thanks


----------



## mizi117 (Mar 12, 2007)

nice...i likes it..so your design just black n white?


----------



## global epidemik (Dec 2, 2006)

these labels will be inside ALL of our shirts...and the label color will change depending on what color the shirt is. For Example: If the shirt is brown with a "creme" colored print, then the label will be creme too.

I just made the .jpg b&w for visibilty purposes.


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

I can't think of anything it's missing off the top of my head. I'm 99% sure you don't need the care symbols, so you could probably ditch them for a more consistent look if you wanted. You might need to raise the point size on the RN just a little so that it's readable.


----------



## Dave G (Aug 7, 2006)

Nice! Care instructions could be a little smaller and website address bigger.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

I didn't even notice the RN number on there...you might want to make that bigger.


----------



## dawnpoetic (Jul 9, 2006)

Looks good. Definitely increase the size of the RN number. I was going to say it was missing until Solmu mentioned it. I had to go back and look for it. Looks like you have everything you need though.


----------



## all things shirt (May 8, 2007)

Its tight. the rn number is a nice touch although it doesnt need to be there since the company name is there. The law states you can use the name or the rn or both. But I like the way you got it on the side. I'm not sure but don't you have to put where the shirt is made.


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin (Oct 28, 2005)

It says "made in usa" right in the middle of it.


----------



## all things shirt (May 8, 2007)

Sorry I dont know how I missed that.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> Its tight. the rn number is a nice touch although it doesnt need to be there since the company name is there. The law states you can use the name or the rn or both.


I think the RN number has to be there since the company name that "manufactured" the t-shirts isn't there.


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

all things shirt said:


> the rn number is a nice touch although it doesnt need to be there since the company name is there


Depends if that name is the legal name of the company or not - that might actually be something like "supermokh industries pty ltd." for example. It can't just be a brand name, it has to be the *full* legal name.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Solmu said:


> Depends if that name is the legal name of the company or not - that might actually be something like "supermokh industries pty ltd." for example. It can't just be a brand name, it has to be the *full* legal name.


When you say "the company", does the full legal name of "the company" need to be the manufacturer in order to not use the RN number, or can the full legal name of "the company" be the clothing line that relabeled it and you could still skip the RN?


----------



## xxRONNIExx (Jun 23, 2007)

I likes !where are you getting you labels done at?


----------



## Indietee (Jun 29, 2007)

wow! I like your labels.
I think your brand name needs to be bigger.
http://www.indietee.com


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

Rodney said:


> When you say "the company", does the full legal name of "the company" need to be the manufacturer in order to not use the RN number, or can the full legal name of "the company" be the clothing line that relabeled it and you could still skip the RN?


It can be the latter. In which case you need to keep records of the shirts you've relabelled, where they came from, etc.



FTC said:


> textile labels must identify either the company name or Registered Identification Number (RN) of the manufacturer, importer, or another firm marketing, distributing, or otherwise handling the product.
> 
> [...] *
> 
> ...


----------



## global epidemik (Dec 2, 2006)

thanks for the help guys...


----------



## cancelledbyrequest (Jul 18, 2007)

that label is AWESOME great job


----------

